# Presidential Election '08



## Labea (Oct 27, 2008)

So I'm not all that surprised that no one has been talking about the presidential election, but i'd like to know what everyone thinks of our canidates. 

I first thing I heard about John McCain was that he was going to try to abolish the acts that went against our constitutional rights, but I havn't heard anymore about it. I dont know much about his campaign other then that he is going to make things better for old people and he wants to keep fighting in Iraq and drilling offshores and make abortion illegal. 

As for Obama, I think he is just a pure fake. I feel like everything he does and says is just to make people who are sick of Republicans vote for him. He claims to be part of the "middle class" and acts like he's part of us, but when wallstreet was going to hell and all those banks went under, he had a few close friends who walked away with over a million dollars. And he is using some of that money to help run his campaign. He and McCain had agreed to not do commercials, cause they couldnt afford it, but then Obama went and did it anyway. One of stand was political campaign finance reformation, where people who have friends in "high places" and make money from crooked corperations cant run. But he took more money for his campaign than anyone else. Alot of politicians are claiming to try to bring a reformation, no one has yet to accomplish this. And, to boot, if you look at Obama's term as state senate of illinois, he claimed he would decrease the amount of money that the state would spend, and he increased it. It's obvious he is no man of his word, and I dont trust him. 

Abortion- I for one am kind of torn up about abortion. About 90% of 'fetus'' are aborted when they have been diagnosed with downsyndrom before birth. I just think thats plain fucked up. I also think partial-birth abortion is fucked up. I'm not against abortion if it is a matter of the womans own health, that it might cause death to her to give birth. But i also think that the world is way too over populated and with so far about 38 million legal abortions since it was legalized in the 70s, I can only wonder how much different things would be if we had that many more people procreating! I have no idea of how anything about that subject could be solved, either way it seems fucked. 

I dont have any sources, so I'm not garunteeing that everything I have said is true to any degree but my own understanding. 

THIS IS JUST WHAT I THINK. I'D LIKE TO HEAR WHAT EVERYONE ELSE THINKS OF OUR PRESIDENTIAL CANIDATES...


----------



## spoorprint (Oct 27, 2008)

I voted for Obama because he was more likely to talk to Iran and not get us into an expande war.Now that issue is on the back burner and I feel like I wimped out, let my self be bluffed into voting.

Its true Palin is blatently selling off Bristol Bay to Anglo-American's pebble mine project,
which could contaminate the whole Bristol bay fishing ground with cyanide.She's also convinced god wants her to be president.

but here are some problems will face with Obama WHEN he's elected.
.His position on the Patriot act (from his website, when I checked it in march)
calls for revisions so vague they amount to the same thing-i.e. National Security letters would stand to search records at some libraries , warrants would be required at others.HUH? just means security letters would remain a legal tool.

Despite some sympathy for Palestinians in the past, he said in June (at the Israelly American Ploitical Action Committee
conference,) that Jerusalem must remain the eternal undevided capitol of Israel.Good way to sabotage any chance of Peace, and actually more conservative than Bush.
My real concern at this point is that activists will react the way they did after Clinton was elected-decide that everything is o.k. and give up for a few years until it becomes undiniable that its not.


----------



## DFA (Oct 27, 2008)

Fuck em' both.
I don't trust any politician.

As for abortion, it is the woman's body.
It is her choice to do what she wants with it,
not some 70-year-old US senate suit toting fuckhead's
choice who can't even fathom pregnancy.


----------



## Speedy (Oct 27, 2008)

Widerstand said:


> I feel like the election has nothing to do with trains so it holds no interest with me.



I dont think that could have been said any better. I agree


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Oct 28, 2008)

I am, VERY MUCH, lookin' forward to his policy of 'redistribution of wealth'! As I have none, it sounds win-win to me. Ironically, a bit of history: voters have NEVER elected a president --- the electoral college does that. good hunting.


----------



## elokupa (Oct 28, 2008)

Two held over Obama 'murder plot'

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/7694254.stm

I wonder who they were gonna vote for..


----------



## Benny (Oct 28, 2008)

Different year, same bullshit.....corporate control. The economy and all the economies of the world are gradually falling apart. I'm not worried though, I'm used to surviving on next to nothing.


----------



## Lost (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok..where the fuck is Obama from..I hear Hawaii..i hear kenya. It seems like to me,now bear with me i'm not trying to be funny here.The anti-christ the key factors in the anti christ he seems to have.


----------



## Benny (Oct 28, 2008)

Lost said:


> Ok..where the fuck is Obama from..I hear Hawaii..i hear kenya. It seems like to me,now bear with me i'm not trying to be funny here.The anti-christ the key factors in the anti christ he seems to have.


Have you been drinking? hahaaa.....jk


----------



## Lost (Oct 28, 2008)

he's loved by all and forigner. Hollywood fucking loves him.maybe yeah you could say the same about a couple of presidents but just look what's going on in this world surronding this election.


----------



## kai (Oct 28, 2008)

Lost said:


> Ok..where the fuck is Obama from..I hear Hawaii..i hear kenya. It seems like to me,now bear with me i'm not trying to be funny here.The anti-christ the key factors in the anti christ he seems to have.




well if obama is the third and final anti-christ and fulfills Nostradamus' prophecy for armageddon then at least we won't have to worry about wondering whether or not a politician is lying to us ever again...not that it was really a question to begin with, provided you haven't been living under a rock.


----------



## Lost (Oct 28, 2008)

Actually I do live under a rock and it's quite comfortable thank you!


----------



## finn (Oct 28, 2008)

The anti-Christ? You sound like a Xtian nut job, and trust me, I've met a few. I mean you honestly can't trust any politicians, just like you can't trust anyone in power, because they always want more. The only way I'd accept what you say is if you say all those politicians are the anti-christ, and then maybe you have a point.


----------



## dirtbag (Oct 28, 2008)

There is a Rex Griffin song from back in the depression. It's called, "I'm Just Passing Through". It has this line in it. And that pretty much sums up why I don't give a fuck about this bullshit election.

"I know this may sound funny
But I don't need your money
These hard times that we're having
They just hurt folks like you"


----------



## 1stcavmp77 (Nov 1, 2008)

ok guys you should know in case you haven't really been paying attention to the election. obama's plan to "spread the wealth" will bring our nation to its knees. he want's to raise taxes on the very people who employ most of the middle class. and the supposed tax break he wants to give the middle class will not even be realized by the middle class because the price of everything will go up to cover the new taxes on the people who provide everything from gas to groceries. and obama wants to tax people's 401(k)'s so those people who that have them will lose even more money from their retirement funds. and obama keeps changing his mind on who he wants to give tax breaks to. first it was people making less than $250,000, then it was $200,000 then i think i heard him say $150,000. how much lower will he go? all the way down to his original target income of $42,000? i'm just saying.


----------



## Benny (Nov 2, 2008)

I like watching the debates. McCain looks like hes so full of rage, hes about to jump up and shank Obama. Politicians are liar mouths so I don't care who wins.


----------



## Bendixontherails (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't trust any politician. In my opinion, which I feel certain will differ from many on here, their morals are much more important than their 'platforms'. their views on a few key issues, particularly the issue of life, reflects their ability (or lack thereof) to make good decisions. while I won't get into ahuge debate on the subject ( I have been in too many and find them to be absolutely pointless and nonproductive), a politician who advocates abortion (which by the way has killed over 1/3 of our generation) does not, in my opinion have the moral grounding to lead this country.

Just my opinion, and I don't want to argue with anyone... I hesitate to even post this, as it is such an inflammatory subject, but I think we should all have our say and opinion.


----------



## finn (Nov 2, 2008)

rememberusername said:


> hahahah what?!
> 
> I Voted for McCain.. hes cool. In my dream he said he'd hop a train.. and thats cool with me.



I'd think if he were on the rails, he'd be Shack- and no one rides Shack's train for free!


----------



## DFA (Nov 3, 2008)

http://bitstrips.com/user/11274/read.php?comic_id=117871&sc=1

http://bitstrips.com/user/11274/read.php?comic_id=117878&sc=1


----------



## Benny (Nov 3, 2008)

Wake the fuck up! watch this![ame="http://squattheplanet.com/showthread.php?t=4129"]America: Freedom to Fascism - Squat the Planet Forums[/ame]


----------



## cahaba (Nov 3, 2008)

I will keep my guns
I will keep my freedom
I will keep my money and.....
You can keep your CHANGE


----------



## Treath (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't care who wins, it's not going to make a difference for me.
If this is a real democracy then we (the people) should have the right to abolish all the laws that we want and not have to pay any taxes. People are just afraid to actually do anything about it.


----------



## 1stcavmp77 (Nov 3, 2008)

people have some pretty apathetic attitudes about an election that WILL affect everyone here. i'm just saying.


----------



## cozmic (Nov 4, 2008)

Well I hope all y'all in the Golden State voted No on Prop 8 at least. I don't give shit about marriage, but I do care enough to want to make all the "traditional marriage" supporters cry.


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy (Nov 4, 2008)

I voted No... my grandpa found out. He is pissed.

He is a homophobic, racist, sexist, old guy.


----------

